# The Narrows Sunday 6th (cancelled)



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I am going to hit The Narrows (at the end of Roy's Road, off the Bruce Highway) tomorrow at 6am for the run out tide, if anyone is interested. Wind seems to be OK at this stage.

Sorry...Have decided to go up to MAroon Dam instead. Sel and I are getting to the boat ramp between 530am and 6am.


----------

